# Carob and yogurt chips



## sadiedawg (Nov 13, 2008)

I've been looking for organic yogurt and carob chips to use in recipes for my small organic business. 
I cant seem to find any that are organic so now Im interested in trying to make them myself. 
They are going to be used for coating and decorating cookies but I really want to keep the sugar as low as possible seeing as the cookies are for dogs. 
Any suggestions would be great. Thanks in advance for your help.
Anita


----------



## jerry i h (Aug 11, 2008)

Uh oh. 
You are having trouble finding yogurt chips or carob chips at all is because no one wants them. In the most recent wholesale confectionery buyer's guides, the carob category is pretty small, much less 'organic'. Course, you may find a few hold-outs somewhere. 
Making 'em yourself is an interesting idea. Don't know, though. 
I have not seen carob chips (like chocolate chips) recently, but they all had obscene amounts of sugar to make it palatable to humans.
OTOH, here in the SF/Bay area, there are any number of businesses that make doggie-treats that are really just old-fashion dog biscuits that you can get in a 3# box at the grocery store, but a lot more fun. Try contacting one of them. There are also some boutique pet stores that carry high-end dog treats; try asking them. They may know where to get these things.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Take a walk thru Whole Foods store. You will find carob bits


----------

